# TubeHax and IronHax Released for Wii U



## Larsenv (Aug 17, 2015)

TubeHax and IronHax has been released for Wii U.

The instructions are easy.

TubeHax Instructions:


Take a *tube *of toothpaste.
Attach it to a straw (make sure there's a *tube* inside leading to the other side) and put it in the headphone jack. Just find a way to squeeze it in there.
Squeeze your toothpaste...
You're done.







IronHax Instructions:

Take an *iron* and set it on your GamePad.
You're done.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2015)

*It works 100% guaranted with no bricks!!! I am enjoyoing free Gamez and Wurez as i speak!!!*


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 18, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> *It works 100% guaranted with no bricks!!! I am enjoyoing free Gamez and Wurez as i speak!!!*


*But if you DO want it to work with bricks you can also put a brick on your screen to get the homebrew channel!!! (in case you don't have an iron or toothpaste).*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2015)

*It works perfectly!*​


----------



## Tommy084 (Aug 18, 2015)

Can i uninstall with a fridge?

Edit: Sweet, thanks


----------



## Larsenv (Aug 18, 2015)

Tommy084 said:


> Can i uninstall with a fridge?



Yeah, if you're not satisfied with the hack.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 18, 2015)

1/10 for making me reply.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 19, 2015)

All credit to OP.  This is great.


----------



## migles (Aug 19, 2015)

FUCK YOUR EXPENSIVE HAX WHICH REQUIRES COLWAY
I WANT FREE HAX!!!

if i purchase the pepsodent clone, will i get updates?


----------



## jamesguessis (Sep 21, 2015)

works perfectly, 27/10 noob friendly


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2015)

IM SMASHING MY IRON ON MY WII U!


















I think, dont quote me on this, I THINK, ITS WOKING!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 21, 2015)

mayohax confirmed! @puss2puss!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> FUCK YOUR EXPENSIVE HAX WHICH REQUIRES COLWAY
> I WANT FREE HAX!!!
> 
> if i purchase the pepsodent clone, will i get updates?


Pepsodent has reported bricks. But of course, once you get the brick you can put on on the gamepad to get the homebrew channel, refer to my earlier post for more detail.


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 21, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> mayohax confirmed! @puss2puss!


..you do realise mayonnaise isnt compatible with latest firmware, right? Pfff..damn noobs who doesnt realise mustard is the way to go!!...


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2015)

puss2puss said:


> ..you do realise mayonnaise isnt compatible with latest firmware, right? Pfff..damn noobs who doesnt realise mustard is the way to go!!...


"L'affaire est ketchup!"


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> "L'affaire est ketchup!"


''ne sois pas *saffe*! partages le secret aux autres!!''


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2015)

puss2puss said:


> ''ne sois pas *saffe*! partages le secret aux autres!!''


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


Damn you! Now i want a caramilk..


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 21, 2015)

ALL HAX R OBSOLETE 2 DAY
I am proud to announce that Wii U support has been added to STRUYA!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 27, 2015)

If I put my Chromebook on my gamepad, will I get browserhax? pls halp


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 27, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> If I put my Chromebook on my gamepad, will I get browserhax? pls halp


no. browserhax, smashbroshax, homemenuhax, and oothax dont work. iron have and tubehax work. it is possible to launch ninjhax, but that takes years of training.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 27, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> no. browserhax, smashbroshax, homemenuhax, and oothax dont work. iron have and tubehax work. it is possible to launch ninjhax, but that takes years of training.


I cannot afford an iron, toothpaste tube, or a brick. Can I use anyhaxxxxx? I want it now, not after years of training.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 27, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I cannot afford an iron, toothpaste tube, or a brick. Can I use anyhaxxxxx? I want it now, not after years of training.


well... there are 2 ways....

stealing....

or

have a brother. and them both of you stand on your wii u and begin smashng it, togethor.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 27, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> well... there are 2 ways....
> 
> stealing....
> 
> ...


I tried smashbroshax, and now my 3DS is busted. Is it only on Wii U? My bro warned me.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 27, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I tried smashbroshax, and now my 3DS is busted. Is it only on Wii U?


THIS IS FOR WII U! YOU IDIOT!

wait...

you did this hax on yoo 3ds?

so yoo must have bricked it!

you can now install hbc with bricks!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 27, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> THIS IS FOR WII U! YOU IDIOT!
> 
> wait...
> 
> ...


Ooooooo, I got a free brick! Trying it right now on my imaginary Wii U.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 27, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Ooooooo, I got a free brick! Trying it right now on my imaginary Wii U.


These had aren't compatible with imaginary CFW


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 28, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> These had aren't compatible with imaginary CFW


How about imaginary rom loaders?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 28, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> How about imaginary rom loaders?


How are you going to run a Rom loader without hax or cfw.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 28, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> How are you going to run a Rom loader without hax or cfw.


I have brickhax


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 28, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I have brickhax


Thatbisnt a thing. You just got homebrew channel with brix (HBCw/Brix). That's what it's called.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 28, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Thatbisnt a thing. You just got homebrew channel with brix (HBCw/Brix). That's what it's called.


Thatbisn't isn't a word. You just got bad grammar with GBATemp (BGw/Temp). "That isn't" is what it's called.


----------



## Larsenv (Oct 2, 2015)

I found a bug!

The iron burnt my hand!

Anyone can help me program a C++ program for hand protection?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 2, 2015)

Larsenv said:


> I found a bug!
> 
> The iron burnt my hand!
> 
> Anyone can help me program a C++ program for hand protection?


Your holding it wrong you idiot! Clearly ironhax isn't as newb friendly as I assumed. You should try tubehax.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 3, 2015)

This costs too much, I can't afford toothpaste. Disliked and reported!


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 3, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> This costs too much, I can't afford toothpaste. Disliked and reported!


Just download some toothpaste than you troll


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 3, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> This costs too much, I can't afford toothpaste. Disliked and reported!


Weren't you leaving for a very long time?


----------



## migles (Oct 3, 2015)

Larsenv said:


> I found a bug!
> 
> The iron burnt my hand!
> 
> Anyone can help me program a C++ program for hand protection?


use your dick, there, no more burnt hand!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 3, 2015)

So when using IronHax, am I supposed to turn the iron on before I set it on the gamepad or after?...

Edit: FUCK I'M BRICKED. Do NOT turn the iron on, it will melt the plastic casing of the gamepad and screw up circuitry. I'm down two gamepads now :c


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2015)

why does anyone would still use these obsolete hax?

MustardHAX by puss2puss works fine on 5.5.0!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> why does anyone would still use these obsolete hax?
> 
> *MayoHAX* by puss2puss works fine on 5.5.0!


Ahem

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> So when using IronHax, am I supposed to turn the iron on before I set it on the gamepad or after?...
> 
> Edit: FUCK I'M BRICKED. Do NOT turn the iron on, it will melt the plastic casing of the gamepad and screw up circuitry. I'm down two gamepads now :c


It's fin! You can just launch the homebrew channel with brick


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Ahem





puss2puss said:


> ..you do realise mayonnaise isnt compatible with latest firmware, right? Pfff..damn noobs who doesnt realise mustard is the way to go!!...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


Well, I didn't realize you newbs wanted limited compatability! I'm running and xbone emulator inside my ps4 emulator on me emulated gbatemp4i which is being emulated by Mayohax! Let's see your mustardhax do that!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh wait! Relishhax confirmed! Apparently it too is capable of running the gbatemp4i emulator on firmwares up to 6.6.6!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 4, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> It's fin! You can just launch the homebrew channel with brick


But how can I launch the homebrew channel with two bricks? Don't I need at least one gamepad to use BrickHax?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 4, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But how can I launch the homebrew channel with two bricks? Don't I need at least one gamepad to use BrickHax?


you dont need a gamepad, you can use a ps4 controller to navigate


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 4, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> you dont need a gamepad, you can use a ps4 controller to navigate


Oh, ok, thx

Edit: Don't have a PS4 controller, but would a Classic Controller work?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 14, 2015)

wow ,this is the best homebrew ever, i am able to run backups on my hdd , usb launcher works too,

and its region free, big thumbs up to the op. man you da best , keep this one updated.


----------



## Larsenv (Oct 28, 2015)

Stupid Nintendo, trying to patch this exploit...

If it doesn't work for you, please place a grilled cheese sandwich on your Wii U for IronHax then retry.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 28, 2015)

Larsenv said:


> Stupid Nintendo, trying to patch this exploit...
> 
> If it doesn't work for you, please place a grilled cheese sandwich on your Wii U for IronHax then retry.


No idiot you have to put a PBJ on it! That way it jams the new update servers smh


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 28, 2015)

My sides are burning. ROFL 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 28, 2015)

Due to complaints Nintendo has been mailing out patches. They are made specially for vulnerable wii u's. Do not apply them.
They look a bit like this:





Remember:
DO NOT APPLY THE PATCH.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 28, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Due to complaints Nintendo has been mailing out patches. They are made specially for vulnerable wii u's. Do not apply them.
> They look a bit like this:
> 
> 
> ...


haha lol XD I just applied it but maybe if I shitpost by asking this question everywhere maybe I'll get a different answer:
wil it stil wurk even with le patch on? thx guys cant use google xD
also i crashed my internet browser by opening too many tabs of 9gag is that exploitable????????
edit: guys god just came to me he said "kill urself" maybe i should stop living?


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 28, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> haha lol XD I just applied it but maybe if I shitpost by asking this question everywhere maybe I'll get a different answer:
> wil it stil wurk even with le patch on? thx guys cant use google xD
> also i crashed my internet browser by opening too many tabs of 9gag is that exploitable????????
> edit: guys god just came to me he said "kill urself" maybe i should stop living?


yes 9gag is exploitable. Just get 4chan to raid your browser (however there is was risk. Your Wii U might explode after.) If you did it correctly you should be running Kekspoilt. You know you done it correctly when daddy etika keeps screaming my dick with endless etika faces popping up


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 28, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> yes 9gag is exploitable. Just get 4chan to raid your browser (however there is was risk. Your Wii U might explode after.) If you did it correctly you should be running Kekspoilt. You know you done it correctly when daddy etika keeps screaming my dick with endless etika faces popping up


my wii u exploded. can i still impregnate it to make a mini wii?


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 28, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> my wii u exploded. can i still impregnate it to make a mini wii?


Yes. Since your you I am guessing you have a tiny dick. So it should fit in the disc slot. YOU ONLY NEED TO HAVE SHMEX WITH IT ONE TIME. If you do it more then once you will get blue balls. After you have sex wait a couple minutes and you will feel something. Don't worry. It is just the mini wii U coming out you anus. After you do that have a blast playing your baby


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 29, 2015)

Did you know you can also get smashhax!? to do this you *smashes wii u*...'u' there we go. 'u'


----------



## Larsenv (Oct 29, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> Did you know you can also get smashhax!? to do this you *smashes wii u*...'u' there we go. 'u'



It works for me.

I found that KirbyHax works as well pre-patched: you need to collect patches in Kirby's Epic Yarn and a pic of Reggie will show up the run hacks.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 29, 2015)

nm


----------



## Larsenv (Oct 29, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> you idiots forgot tubehax! to do tubehax, open porn hub,  redtube, youtube, and youtube red, and these in MICROSOFT EDGE WINDOWS 10!! then you smash your wii u, NOT the gampad, using the laptop you were running these websites on
> 
> 
> works for me! firmware 5.4.1!



Too many exploits going around...

That one's my least favorite of them all though.

I found HaxHax - you access it by exploiting an exploit.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 30, 2015)

nm


----------



## SpadeASF (Aug 29, 2016)

I found an easier method, hold L while turning on the Wii U and it will boot a file in the SD card called booty.3dsx and it will instantly launch the Homebrew launcher. From there you can use HaxHax and downgrade for TubeHax but just saying it wont work if you. QUICKLY  mtn DEW BEFORE NINTY PATCH


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 29, 2016)

SpadeASF said:


> I found an easier method, hold L while turning on the Wii U and it will boot a file in the SD card called booty.3dsx and it will instantly launch the Homebrew launcher. From there you can use HaxHax and downgrade for TubeHax but just saying it wont work if you. QUICKLY  mtn DEW BEFORE NINTY PATCH


..reviving an almost 1 years old EoF thread..not really original


----------



## SpadeASF (Aug 29, 2016)

puss2puss said:


> ..reviving an almost 1 years old EoF thread..not really original


Hm? What are you talking about? I wasn't aware that this was already used somewhere else, I've only exsisted here for 3 months...


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 29, 2016)

SpadeASF said:


> Hm? What are you talking about? I wasn't aware that this was already used somewhere else, I've only exsisted here for 3 months...


Its okay lol..i was 'kind of' kiddig..  what i meant to say is its a thread in the Edge of the Forum that is almost 1 years old and you revived it.. you should have let it die  now its like beating a dead horse..


----------



## SpadeASF (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh ok, lol


----------



## Larsenv (Aug 29, 2016)

Use MenuHax for Wii U.


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 30, 2016)

Larsenv said:


> Use MenuHax for Wii U.


At this point you're just repeating what have already been said


----------



## MarcelFTW (Aug 31, 2016)

Salt-Wii-U-Hax



get it?
because salt team?
No, no? Sorry...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 31, 2016)

Ironhax works way better when the iron is on and set to max heat!


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 1, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Ironhax works way better when the iron is on and set to max heat!


Ahh Subtle Subtle Subtle...have you really gone that low?..beating a dead horse? It sadden me..i ... tought we had this thing you and i ..
..i remember that night..damnn we had it all..the moon, the stars..it..it was magical.. you made me promises i will never forget... i loved the things you said about my lips, my body, my ass, my clitoris.. i tought we where going to reach the sky together.. i tought we would have solder a metal owl together.. i tought..i tought..wait..arent you Subtle Denise!?..i tought you where Denise..my bad..goodnight..


----------



## Larsenv (Sep 2, 2016)

puss2puss said:


> At this point you're just repeating what have already been said



Well I'm reminding anyone who didn't read it.


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 2, 2016)

Larsenv said:


> Well I'm reminding anyone who didn't read it.


Fair enough


----------



## bennyman123abc (Dec 11, 2016)

Aw shit. I accidentally bricked my Wii U when I put the straw in the wrong way... Any fix or naw?


----------



## Larsenv (Dec 11, 2016)

bennyman123abc said:


> Aw shit. I accidentally bricked my Wii U when I put the straw in the wrong way... Any fix or naw?



You can put a Q Tip in the headphone jack to fix it.


----------



## jayden8923 (Jul 19, 2018)

I got a brick. Does tubehax work with 5.5.2?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 19, 2018)

jayden8923 said:


> I got a brick. Does tubehax work with 5.5.2?


nice necrobump


Spoiler



for a newcomer


----------



## Ricken (Jul 19, 2018)

I am glad that this thread has returned.  I can happily confirm that by using this thread as a guide, TubeHax has allowed me to pirate about 30 GB of RAM on my system. thank you.


----------



## Chary (Jul 19, 2018)

instructions unclear. Wii U stuck in toothpaste tube.


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 19, 2018)

Is there a way to automate the paste injection?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> instructions unclear. Wiibrator stuck it vagina.


ftfy


----------



## Larsenv (Jul 19, 2018)

Yeah, I forgot about these hax, it's been a while. Can confirm it works on 5.5.2.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 19, 2018)

2 year necrobump woo.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 20, 2018)

Chary said:


> instructions unclear. Wii U stuck in toothpaste tube.





Noctosphere said:


> Chary said:
> 
> 
> > instructions unclear. Wiibrator stuck it vagina.
> ...


Fucking why


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Fucking why


I had to


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I had to


No you didn't.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> No you didn't.


yes i did^^


----------

